# Linux Root : FTP Problem :)



## Antrax (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe heute mittag meinen ersten LInux Root freigeschlatet bekommen, an dem ich mich ein bisschen üben wollte.

Zunächst habe ich mal per Confixx Ftp, Web und Emails eingerichtet. Dies funktionierte auch super ( wogl verständlich ^^ ).

Nun, darauf bin ich per Putty auf den Root connectet, und habe die Installation eines Counter-Strike 1.6 Server begonnen.

Also hldsupdatetools heruntergeladen ( wird zur Installation von CS benötigt ) und ausgeführt.
Danach habe ich mit einigen Startparametern den Gameserver zum ersten mal gestartet, dies funktionierte auch. 

Nun, jetzt kommt der schwierige Teil ...
Um weitere Konfigurationen und Modifikationen am Gameserver vorzunehmen, muss ich den STammverzeichnis des Gameservers per FTP freigeben.

Dies ist leider jedoch nicht per Confixx möglich ... ( bzw. auf jeden Fall nicht über das Webinterface).

Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie ich dies machen soll.
Sitze nun seit mehreren STunden daran, jedoch sind alle Versuche misslungen.

Muss ich dazu einen FTP Server zusätzlich erstellen 

Oder ist dies auch per Confixx möglich, und wenn, wie ? Kann mir jemand dazu ein Tutorial geben ?


Damit es keiner falsch versteht, ich versuche zur zeit mich mehr mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, und habe mir daher einen kostengünstigen Linux Root besorgt.


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen ...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

antrax


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. Dezember 2004)

> Damit es keiner falsch versteht, ich versuche zur zeit mich mehr mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, und habe mir daher einen kostengünstigen Linux Root besorgt.



Das ist das dümmste was du hättest tun können. Als ob ein kleiner Rechner daheim im Lan nicht langen würde um sich mit dem Thema vertraut zu machen... Oh man.


----------



## Antrax (9. Dezember 2004)

Schön, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die meinen, sich unproduktiv über andere aufzuregen 
Ich dachte immer es handelt sich hier um ein "Hilfe-Forum" ^^

Jemand der nicht alle Hintergründe kennt, sollte auch nicht so schnell eine Meinung äussern.


Nur so als Anmerkung, ich habe einen Duron 1100 mit 256 MB Ram und Suse Linux 9.0 mit aktuellem Kernel bei mir zuhause stehen.
Auf diesen greife ich ebenso über Putty drauf zu, und habe einige Programme, wie auch Gameserver am laufen.
Jedoch war die Nutzung vom FTP Protocol übers Netzwerk relativ sinnlos ... und daher habe ich die Einrichtung jenes auch nie vorgenommen.

Nur es ist halt eben nur ein Netzwerkrechner, und mit dem kann ich in Hinsicht auf die Nutzung im Internet wirklich nicht viel anfangen. Klar, testen kann man alles ... aber da kommt es mir unter garantiert nicht auf läppische 29 € für einen kleinen Miet-Rootserver an. Nur mal so nebenbei ... jeder hat mal angefangen 



So, kann mir irgendjemand bei meinem Problem helfen ?
Wäre echt nett 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

antrax


----------



## Antrax (9. Dezember 2004)

Also so ich ich es sehen, scheint es ein Problem zu geben, mit confixx und vsftpd ...

Ich kann zwar einen neuen FTP User bei vsftpd einrichten, dieser wird aber von von Confixx 2.xxx Premium überschrieben.

MfG antrax


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. Dezember 2004)

Wozu genau brauchst du denn einen FTP Zugriff auf das Stammverzeichnis? Reicht nicht
ein normaler Login per SSH und dann den Nutzer zu "root" wechseln? Oder SFTP könnte doch auch gehen.


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2004)

Thorsten hat *vollkommen* recht.


----------

